# Um.. I am going to brag .. just a bit



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley sent me pictures of a doe kid she purchased from me and I must say I am impressed!

So yah I'm going to do a photo brag

Here is End of The Line Atlantis 


















She is out of Noah's Acre's Lola and Phoenix Rising Farm MaskOfZoro (now owned by SterlingAcres)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:shocked: :drool: :wink:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice - you should be very proud of breeding her! Her rump looks nice and long!

Ashley, when will you be showing her? Good luck at the shows!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> :shocked: :drool: :wink:


 :roll:

Thanks ChestnutGrove I had nothing to do with her parents breeding of course but hey Im proud to have my herd name on such a nice looking doe


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

She looks so much like her Daddy  I'm looking forward to his fall crop of kids here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....she is beautiful............ :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome! That has to be such a great feeling!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a beautiful lil' girl Stacey...and good for you Ashley on having such a nice addition to your herd! :clap:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

She looks like a perfect little deer


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...she looks stunning! What a good cross that turned out to be!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty!

Deb Mc


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!! :thumb:


----------

